# Please God No, Not Another Jokemobile



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

No Gav, that is just the prototype. 

This is what they are expecting people of the future to drive around in:









http://editorial.autos.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=1135907&icid=autos_1373&GT1=22017

As a friend of mine mentioned, it looks like you are driving around in R2D2.


----------



## San_Carlos_Jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

The roads in the future sure look fancy.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Am I the only one that notice they seem to be depicting these "things" driving around in places that are normally reserved for walking?(EDIT: ^looks like Jeff already noticed)

As it is, electric assist bicycles are being outlawed from bike trails in some places. In others, you get a ticket for riding on the sidewalk. Where exactly are these vehicles going to be driven?

I can already see myself picking them out of the front grill of my truck.
I could say more but I better not


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It's aimed at the 'lazy' market.

'Why walk when you can simply plug in and let electricity do it for you?'









They will be as common as tv remotes and food mixers one day.

They will morph into something like this one day.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

It's an electric wheelchair with a box on top and seating for two. Notice the little caster wheels tucked under the front.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I'd rather ride in one of these:









________
spanish girl Cam


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys crack me up, but I still want this even though it probably doesn't exist anymore.


----------

